# كيفية عمل إختبار التسريب للدكت



## hikal007 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اغلبنا يقوم بعمل إختبارات التسريب إما عن طريق إختبار تسريب بواسطة الإضاءه او استخدام الدخان.
أرجو من الاخوه الأفاضل المشاركه فى الموضوع . هل هناك اى كود رسمى يوضح الطريقه والكيفيه ؟ ,, لاننى على خلاف مع مهندس الإستشارى حيث يصر على إستخدام مروحه ضخمه مع وجود الدخان بالدكت وجعل الدكت طوال فتره الإختبار معرض لغط المروحه مما يسبب غالبا فى فشل الإختبار .
مع العلم ان الكود الخاص بإختبار التسريب الخاص ب SMACNA لم يوضح كيفية الإختبار سواء بالضوء أو الدخان حيث انه يوضح اسلوب إختبار بالضغط عن طريق مروحه وجهاز لقياس الضغط وجهاز لقياس التدفق وطريقه اكثر تعقيدا يصعب تحقيقها بالموقع .

برجاء المشاركه ,,, ومرفق لكم 

HVAC AIR DUCT LEAKAGE TEST MANUAL

duct_leakage.pdf


----------



## hikal007 (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*معقوله مفيش حد من العمالقه بتوعنا عنده حاجه تحل الإشكاليه دى؟*


----------



## yousefegyp (6 ديسمبر 2012)

منقول 
اخي الكريم 
يتم اختبار الدكت بإحدي الطرق الاتيه:-
1- اختبار الضوء
2-اختبار الدخان
اما بخصوص اختبار الدخان فيتم كالآتي:
***مروحه اختبار ذات ضغط استاتيكي يوازي 50% علي الاقل و سعتها 500 قدم مكعب في الدقيقه من الضغط الاستاتيكي للوحده التي سيتم توصيلها علي الدكت.
***طلقات الدخان الخاصه بلاختبار
***تقفيل جميع مخارج الهواء بالدكت 
***عمل فتحة خروج للدخان في اخر نقطه بالدكت
***تركيب مروحة الاختبار في بداية الدكت
و يتم عمل الاختبار مع العلم بأن هناك سماحيه للتسريب او ما يسمي بالــDuct leakage
و يوجد بالمرفقات الجزء الخاص بإختبار الدكتات و درجات الاختبار من مرجع ASHRAE


----------



## hikal007 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

yousefegyp قال:


> منقول
> اخي الكريم
> يتم اختبار الدكت بإحدي الطرق الاتيه:-
> 1- اختبار الضوء
> ...



أولا انا شاكر جدا لحضرتك للإهتمام والرد ,,, انا أريد أى كود لإقناع الإستشارى بذلك حيث أننى استخدم مروحه قدرتها 2000 وات لأنه رفض المروحه الصغيره والإستشارى يريد فتحه فى نهايه مسار الدكت حتى يتاكد من خروج الدخان من أخر المسار ثم بعد ذلك يتم قفل تللك الفتحه واستمرار المروحه فى الضخ مما ينتج عن ذلك زياده الضغط بداخل الدكت وبالتاى صعوبه نجاح الإختبار.
ثانيا , أنت تقريبا نسيت تحط المرفقات اللى انت ذكرتها


----------



## zanitty (13 يونيو 2013)

خلى بالك فيه استشاريين بتطلب كمان ان المروحه يكون ضغطها الاستاتيكى هو نفس الضغط الاستاتيكى لوحده التكييف علشان يضمن انها توصل لاخر نقطه فى الدكت 
و خلى بالك كمان انه حسب سماكنا فالمفروض حضرتك متعملش اختبار تسريب لاى دكت الضغط الاستاتيكى الواقع عليه اقل من 3 " واتر جايج

و ده الدليل 
Leakage Test | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

او فى المرفقات


----------



## hikal007 (15 يونيو 2013)

zanitty قال:


> خلى بالك فيه استشاريين بتطلب كمان ان المروحه يكون ضغطها الاستاتيكى هو نفس الضغط الاستاتيكى لوحده التكييف علشان يضمن انها توصل لاخر نقطه فى الدكت و خلى بالك كمان انه حسب سماكنا فالمفروض حضرتك متعملش اختبار تسريب لاى دكت الضغط الاستاتيكى الواقع عليه اقل من 3 " واتر جايجو ده الدليل Leakage Test | Flickr - Photo Sharing!او فى المرفقاتمشاهدة المرفق 91243مشاهدة المرفق 91243


ده نفس الكلام فى الكتاب المرفق فى المشاركه الأولى , لكن الإسشارى مصر على إجراء الأختبار وجارى عمل الإختبارات مع العلم ان الضغط الإستاتيكى الواقع على الدكت لايتعدى 400 باسكال اى تقريبا 1.6 وتر جاج


----------



## aati badri (17 يونيو 2013)

فعلا كما ذكر م زانيتي 
اسماكنا واشري 90 لا تطلب ذلك
ولكن هناك كودات اخرى وتطبيقا تطلب ذلك
مثل
leed
star
nebb
كالفورنيا14


----------



## aati badri (17 يونيو 2013)

زانيتي حا يجي يقول الموضوع قديم لكن برضو حا احلول اجاوب:80:


----------



## aati badri (17 يونيو 2013)

الموضوع حاليا اتطور جدا
لا دخان لايحزنون 
هناك معدات مربوطة بالكمبيوتر اذا اردت ذلك


----------



## aati badri (17 يونيو 2013)

hikal007 قال:


> أولا انا شاكر جدا لحضرتك للإهتمام والرد ,,, انا أريد أى كود لإقناع الإستشارى بذلك حيث أننى استخدم مروحه قدرتها 2000 وات لأنه رفض المروحه الصغيره والإستشارى يريد فتحه فى نهايه مسار الدكت حتى يتاكد من خروج الدخان من أخر المسار ثم بعد ذلك يتم قفل تللك الفتحه واستمرار المروحه فى الضخ مما ينتج عن ذلك زياده الضغط بداخل الدكت وبالتاى صعوبه نجاح الإختبار.
> ثانيا , أنت تقريبا نسيت تحط المرفقات اللى انت ذكرتها


مع احترامي له واحترامي لمحاولته ان يقوم بوظيفته كاملة
الا ان هذا الطلب متعسف
الآن المطلوب من معدات الاختبار الجديدة ضغط 25 باسكال فقط
اي والله 25 باسكال فقط


----------



## aati badri (17 يونيو 2013)

البعض يتجاهل التسريب الداخلي 
ويتم التركيز على التسريب الخارجي
وسنغطي كيفية اختبار الاثنين
في امريكا التي ناخذ منها كل شيئ وجد 
ان الفاقد من هواء التكييف من 25-30%
والفاقد يقصدبه من الدكت والمعدات والاكسسورارت


----------



## aati badri (17 يونيو 2013)

التسريب الداخلي
بعد التأكد من ان وحدة التكييف لاتعمل
يتم ضغط الدكت الداخلي ل25 باسكال
وتقرا المعدة التسريب
والمسموح به حتى 6%
ويتم تركيبها على ال ahu
او اقرب جريلة راجع لها
وتغلق جميع الفتحات الاخرى

ودي المعدة المقصودة
duct blaster

​


----------



## aati badri (17 يونيو 2013)

التسريب الخارجي
ويتم ضغط الغرفة ل25 باسكال اعلى من الخارج بواسطة door blower
ثم يتم ضغط الدكت لنفس الضغط اي 25 باسكال بالنسبة للخارج بواسطةduct blaster

http://www.energy.wsu.edu/documents/duct_testing_standards.pdf​


----------



## aati badri (17 يونيو 2013)

قد اواصل


----------



## aati badri (17 يونيو 2013)

http://www.pge.com/includes/docs/pd...ngsrebates/rebatesincentives/duct_testing.pdf


----------



## aati badri (17 يونيو 2013)

Forced Air HVAC Systems | GreenBuildingAdvisor.com


----------



## aati badri (17 يونيو 2013)

http://www.cityofhemet.org/DocumentCenter/Home/View/135


----------



## aati badri (17 يونيو 2013)

http://www.takealoadofftexas.com/files/TALOT/Air_Conditioning_Duct_Leakage_Test.pdf


----------



## aati badri (17 يونيو 2013)

http://www.energyconservatory.com/sites/default/files/documents/Duct_Blaster_Basics.pdf


----------



## aati badri (17 يونيو 2013)

http://www.southface.org/default-interior/Documents/blower_door__duct_blaster_testing_factsheet.pdf


----------



## aati badri (17 يونيو 2013)

NEBB

NEBB_Duct_Leakage_Presentation.pdf download - 2shared


----------



## aati badri (17 يونيو 2013)

الكشف على التسريب الخارجي


----------



## aati badri (17 يونيو 2013)

ديل اهم ناس في الموضوع دا


----------



## aati badri (17 يونيو 2013)

Duct Leakage Testing in Homes - YouTube


----------



## aati badri (17 يونيو 2013)

Blower Door Testing in Homes - YouTube


----------



## aati badri (17 يونيو 2013)

http://www.energyconservatory.com/sites/default/files/documents/Duct_Blaster_Basics.pdf


----------



## wad_mazag (18 يونيو 2013)

هل يوجد طرق اخرى للاختبار للدكت غير استخدام air blaster ؟


----------



## hikal007 (18 يونيو 2013)

شاكر جدا لحضرتك يا بشمهندس عبد العاطى


----------



## aboallol (25 يونيو 2013)

والله يا عبد العاطي اتحفتنا بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك


----------



## moneer2 (1 يوليو 2014)

اخي الكريم 1-يجب عمل الدكت بشكل متقن 2-وضع السيليكون من الداخل والمهم اكثر هو الكوع والقسام 3-في عملية الاختبار اذا تم اي تسريب فيجب عليك وضع السيليكون مكان التسريب (طبعا والمروحة شغالة ) وباذن الله سوف تجتاز الاختبار
هذه الطريقة استعملتها في مشروع وكان الاستشاري شديد جدا حتى اثناء عملية الاختبار الدكت ينتفخ من قوة الهواء


----------



## ياسر العزي (27 أكتوبر 2019)

Thanks


----------



## mahmood mrbd (30 ديسمبر 2019)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------

